# Rockford EPX2 EQ cards



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

im looking to buy a couple of the EPX2 DSP cards if anybody has a 14 or 28 band card they want to get rid of let me know. i would post in the classified section but i never got the ability to do so after i reached the 100 post count and i have contacted DIYMA and never heard a word back..... so if these needs to be deleted or moved i understand but its all i can do for now.


----------

